# Spray foam?



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Or a lttle more fiberglass insulation in the hole?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Went with the fiberglass. Then I cleaned up box good and spray painted it white. Was kind of discolored from the insect spray sprayed on it trying to get rid of the wasps.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

stickman1978 said:


> Went with the fiberglass. Then I cleaned up box good and spray painted it white. Was kind of discolored from the insect spray sprayed on it trying to get rid of the wasps.


I would have done the same, that spray foam is good but I rarely get to use the remaining at a later date, the straw is a one time use and more times the head plugs after the first use so I like to have a few spots ready to fill once I start and use the entire can. Make sure to wear gloves as that stuff won't wash off

Nice you have lots wire, i'm in the process of residing the cabin and my outside lights need to move about 1.5" away from the T-111 siding and not much extra to play with.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

jjlrrw said:


> I would have done the same, that spray foam is good but I rarely get to use the remaining at a later date, the straw is a one time use and more times the head plugs after the first use so I like to have a few spots ready to fill once I start and use the entire can. Make sure to wear gloves as that stuff won't wash off
> 
> Nice you have lots wire, i'm in the process of residing the cabin and my outside lights need to move about 1.5" away from the T-111 siding and not much extra to play with.


I hated spray foam because of the straw use. Now I found replacement straws on Amazon. No more wasting.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I had an extra can left from my window install job. But yes would have been a waste I figured. Will find a bigger job for that can.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> I hated spray foam because of the straw use. Now I found replacement straws on Amazon. No more wasting.


I clean the nozzle and tube with carb cleaner. Melts it and flushes away.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I clean the nozzle and tube with carb cleaner. Melts it and flushes away.


Thanks. I ve tried many things and nothings worked so when I found the replacement straws I felt I finally had a win by not wasting the contents anymore


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

another option if using more than one can at a time re-use the straw on the second can keeping one clean unused as a spare, good to know about the carb cleaner tip


----------

